# Some of my favorites



## KnightKnightForever (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## daveb (Oct 17, 2021)

Do like that shiv. The rest of them look pretty good too.


----------



## Bico Doce (Oct 17, 2021)

I can see you’re a bolster man. Such a nice touch on these knives


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Oct 17, 2021)

Bico Doce said:


> I can see you’re a bolster man. Such a nice touch on these knives



I really am. Don’t have enough integrals


----------



## Bico Doce (Oct 17, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> I really am. Don’t have enough integrals


I get that. I love the look of integrals but I don’t love the additional cost


----------

